# Compilation of lyrics [drafts]



## Oblivious Plunge (Apr 27, 2017)

#1

Pay no attention, everyone is so full of it
Got no reason, everyone wants a bit.
I can't please them, egoism at it's best
Strolling down the hallway, on their self-proclaimed pedistals.

Gotta play with the cards I'm dealt and not bid the flop with the cards on my belt.
I would rather live on a concrete floor, then let you in my dark front door.

I see no reason to even bother stricking around, 
cant be seen with the same old, this same old rotten crowd.
I know their reasons, false ideals to live by. 
Seeing with their eyes closed, living in disbelief.

Gotta play with the cards I'm dealt and not bid the flop with the cards on my belt.
I would rather live on a concrete floor, then let you in my dark front door.

____________________________________________________________________

#2

The path is going slower, though these years make me older. I'm going nowhere.
And the road is too narrow, cold heart and shallow. 
The ends getting closer.
This path leads to nowhere, so I won't go there.

No concerns for where wheels are turning
no concerns for what bridges are burning. 
No thought, no consideration,
watching it all like a compilation.

Luck has been run over, so now it's over. It's all over.
Our feelings expired, it was you admired.
Wrath is needed, one day you'll see it. You will see it.
Our past will hunt us and make us struggle.

No concerns for where wheels are turning 
no concerns for what bridges are burning.
 No thought, no consideration,
watching it all like a compilation.

Our timing is lawless, writing so flawless.
Is it not knowledge?

The future is windswept and too appaling, it's going nowhere
nowhere but down
I'm at the startline with no room 
without room I got no place to move.

No pathway to follow, just caves to hollow. 
The voids are vacant [x2]
My mind has ruptured, now I'm stuck here with no room to move.

_______________________________________________________________

#3

Still walking around
trying to find some of
my kind. I'm searching around.

Started hearing these sounds from a far away town
where the skies are green
and the trees won't grow.

Yet all that was found was a piece of my mind 
from a brighter time
a brighter time.

And I walked down the streets with 
my trembling feet, 
as I looked up to the sky
and I saw the heavens cry. 
Saw the heavens cry. 
Felt like I could die.

________________________________________________________

#4

From here on I denounce your self-righteous
 claim to claim what is mine
The debt isn't mine and I owe you nothing.

'Cause my mother always said a 
light purse is a heavy curse
but how will I ever know when I have never had either

Such glorified heroes but in nature are only transgressors

I can no longer count on hand the
 continious times I have been remissed
And even as young I would say make up
 your mind before the ink dries out.

But to what ends 
they would just lay down the law.

The debt isn't mine and I owe you nothing

________________________________________________________

#5

I have seen your face before in the mist of the sun
such a radiant smile, I have never seen before.
You were talking, I kept quiet. The same old story.
Thought I had found my haven.
Things turned out so different, I felt left out.


Tonight will be your very last night.


All you laid unto me, turned out to be lies
now I dwell in the past, thinking you were just right.
You said things, I dear not say say - after that, you walked away.


Don't get too close to the sun, you'll just get burned.
That's what they said, I did not listen.
Now I'm stuck here, hurling in pain
trying to make wrongs - right.
But to what ends? To what ends?
What lengths will I have to go for it to end.


Spirits of day and ghosts of evening, some tend to themselves.
I caught your glimpse with an open heart.
You never shyed away from reason, and never laid out.
You spoke of truth - something I want.
Somethings just fit together, we were aligned.
Like a puzzle piece, easy to figure out.


All you laid unto me, turned out to be lies
now I dwell in the past, thinking you were just right.
You said things, I dear not say say - after that, you walked away.


Don't get too close to the sun, you'll just get burned.
That's what they said, I did not listen.
Now I'm stuck here, hurling in pain
trying to make wrongs - right.
But to what ends? To what ends?
What lengths will I have to go for it to end.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

I love this. I'll write more later.


----------



## sas (Apr 28, 2017)

I hear all but #3 as slam poetry. Hmmmm.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Apr 28, 2017)

Punk vocal melodies are divided into syllables. So it might be familiar to slam poetry, sure.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

Bit tied up right now, but I'll get back to this ASAP. 

In the meantime, for anyone reading this out of context, OP and I share a love of the British bands The Fall, Joy Division and New Order.

Hope you don't mind me mentioning it, Oblivious. You might want your lyric judged on its own merits. Personally, I think great songs can make a very good case for songwriting being our highest art form.

When you've finished enjoying OP's work, why not brighten your day with this: 

https://youtu.be/71ZHVmSuBJM


----------



## sas (Apr 28, 2017)

Darn. I did so much want to love your posted New Order. I am pre-Beetle era and regret not coming to admire them until much later. New Order song sounds monotonous to me. I hate monotony.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah, sorry to hear that, sas. Thanks for giving it a try. Do you have a favorite song?


----------



## sas (Apr 28, 2017)

I like you and OP, so really hoped we'd dovetail on music. Maybe too many decades between us, although music is universal. I came to love Lennon's "Imagine" long after it was popular. It speaks to me, now.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

Oblivious Plunge said:


> #1
> 
> Pay no attention, everyone is so full of it
> Got no reason, everyone wants a bit.
> ...



Hi Oblivious. 

Possibly look at #1 Pedestal. #2 appalling #4 Count on hand (count on one hand? Count on my hands?) #4 Continual rather than continuous? #4 Remissed. 

Otherwise, I can't fault it.


There are a couple of phrases that don't make sense ("the voids are vacant" "and not bid my flop" "the cards on my belt") But I'm pretty sure you've done this on purpose. A lot of great songs seem to have moments of "beyond-sense" , don't they? It's part of what makes us listen again and again, trying to solve the puzzle.

Yeah, great.

"Our timing is lawless. Writing so flawless."

"And the road is too narrow. Cold heart and shallow."

"Luck has been run over."


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

sas said:


> I like you and OP, so really hoped we'd dovetail on music. Maybe too many decades between us, although music is universal. I came to love Lennon's "Imagine" long after it was popular. It speaks to me, now.



I love 'Imagine' too. And opera. And ballet. Interesting point. Does the music we love have to reflect our background?


----------



## sas (Apr 28, 2017)

Sebald,   First, know I am not a weeper type. And, when Imagine first came out, in 1971, I was too busy being a mother of two. The Beatles came after my adolescent time; I paid little attention to any of them or music then.

However, I saw the Imagine song/video with John & Yoko, a few years ago, and tears streamed. How could I have missed the depth of it? The truth of it. And, how interesting the pairing of Yoko & John; she about 7 years older (now 84, I believe). Such a good match. I am 12 years older than my partner of 18 years. A good match. Be sure to expand your choices.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

sas said:


> Sebald,   First, know I am not a weeper type. And, when Imagine first came out, in 1971, I was too busy being a mother of two. The Beatles came after my adolescent time; I paid little attention to any of them or music then.
> 
> However, I saw the Imagine song/video with John & Yoko, a few years ago, and tears streamed. How could I have missed the depth of it? The truth of it. And, how interesting the pairing of Yoko & John; she about 7 years older (now 84, I believe). Such a good match. I am 12 years older than my partner of 18 years. A good match. Be sure to expand your choices.



Yes, great advice. Expand. I'm going to make that my word of the day today. Tomorrow. All weekend.


----------



## sas (Apr 28, 2017)

My partner & I have been living together since he was 43 & I was 55.  So, Sebald, look for someone in their early 60s. Ha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebald (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow, this forum is amazing. It sorts out your writing and your love-life.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 28, 2017)

I was partial to your "#3". It reads like a great set of lyrics to go with a song.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 29, 2017)

I missed one. #1 it's should be its.

Could you say what the lyric is about?

I got alienation, disgust with the system.


----------



## escorial (Apr 29, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Wow, this forum is amazing. It sorts out your writing and your love-life.



WF is a cyber phenomenon..before i was a sad single ,lonely,miserable git...an now i'm not miserable


----------



## Sebald (Apr 29, 2017)

Ha ha, does that mean you're still sad, single and lonely?


----------



## escorial (Apr 29, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Ha ha, does that mean you're still sad, single and lonely?



yep....if your ever feeling low just think of me and life may seem rosier.....for you


----------



## sas (Apr 29, 2017)

This is not a joke: it is worse to be sad, married, lonely and miserable. And, from experience, there is nothing worse than to be lonely with someone. Enjoy your own company. Are you the person you'd want to be with? 

Ok...now back to OP's work. 

OP:  I do see some syllable count, but not consistent.  Would you elaborate as to how used in your songs? I did not find pattern.


----------



## escorial (Apr 29, 2017)

we all got someone and if it wasn't for the bailiffs my life would be empty


----------



## Sebald (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't know much about the technicalities. Without music behind the words, I defaulted to hearing them delivered as the punk poet John Cooper Clarke might:

https://youtu.be/g-aVtKEhpO0

Might contain strong language.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 29, 2017)

escorial said:


> we all got someone and if it wasn't for the bailiffs my life would be empty



It's nice that you have someone to come visit.


----------



## sas (Apr 29, 2017)

Sebald said:


> I don't know much about the technicalities. Without music behind the words, I defaulted to hearing them delivered as the punk poet John Cooper Clarke might:
> 
> https://youtu.be/g-aVtKEhpO0
> 
> Might contain strong language.



LMAO!!! Watched other videos. Looking at him in 1982 I was sure he'd be dead by now. Glad not. Funny, clever guy.


----------



## Sebald (Apr 29, 2017)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (May 1, 2017)

I do not think in patterns when I write lyrics to music. I just get a sense of the melody and fit it in as I go. I draw influences from other lyricists aswell. It can come across as "awkward" reading lyrics out of context of the melodies and rhytms that go along. I am thrilled to see how my thread has ended up in a big discussion! And there are alot of mistakes and flaws in the lyrics I have posted, they are unfinished so do not be afraid to point anything out! As for #1 it is about alienation, and not belonging. And wanting to get out of a toxic social-circle. Perhaps soon I will record a demo and post on the forums so you may listen.


----------



## sas (May 1, 2017)

I've no idea why I stuck my nose into this discussion, as I'm totally ignorant of anything musical. But, I'd like to listen so I can see how lyrics transform when embraced by music.


----------



## Sebald (May 1, 2017)

That would be great.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (May 2, 2017)

Posted a new set of lyrics, #5.


----------



## Sebald (May 3, 2017)

Oblivious Plunge said:


> #1
> 
> Pay no attention, everyone is so full of it
> Got no reason, everyone wants a bit.
> ...



#5 is really good, too, fresh and full of feeling. Maybe 'dear' should be 'dare'? And 'somethings' 'some things'?

'Spirits of day and ghosts of evening' is lovely.


----------



## sas (May 7, 2017)

So, OP, which comes first with you, lyrics or music? I do neither, so I've no dog in this hunt. 

It is said that Paul McCartney's working title for Yesterday was Scrambled Eggs because he did not have the lyrics, yet. Interesting. I would have thought it reversed. Perhaps because words are my poetry and I do not consider cadence (beat) when I write poems; only meaning. An interesting difference.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (May 7, 2017)

I find it easier to write music and then fit lyrics into the melody. And I tend to write the lyrics before I find a title. But, sometimes I can think of a sentence, pick the keyword of that sentence as a title, and feel inspired to continue to write in accordance with the sentence to complete writing a set of lyrics.


----------



## sas (May 7, 2017)

OP.... I know nothing about music...yet, after reading about successful musical writers, I am glad you said you write the music first. I think that is the winner!


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (May 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdOHPjMzY8s One of my favourite lyricists. Perhaps you can enjoy this, sas.


----------



## sas (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for link. Best part is just watching him move! Elvis has nothin' on him. Hope I can find LPs to give my granddaughter and son. My son graduated high school in '86.


----------

